# help me follow my gut ~ labial adhesions (a bit long)



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

this is really the first parenting issues I've struggled with. Home birth, co-sleeping, not circumcising, not vaccinating, etc., I researched and felt very comfortable following my gut, even with the "horror" stories. However with this one, I can't shake the feeling in the pit of my stomach.

My ped first noticed it w/ my dd at her 6 mo. appt when it was partially fused. She did not recommend estrogen because of obvious reasons, instead she gave us a prescription for a numbing cream (can't think of the right term right now) which she suggested we apply 1 hr. before her next appt. and she would separate it in the office. She also said we could separate at home (gently, of course). My first instinct was to leave it alone! Upon researching I found most mamas here felt it best to do the same. I definitely don't feel comfortable messing around with such a delicate area.

At our 9 mo. visit it had fused completely, although she has had no problems with urination. We EC for the most part (about 80%) so we've seen nice steady streams of urine. However, it's just bugging me. I'm reading so many conflicting stories, that I can't shake the uncomfortable feeling.

Here are two examples I found on threads:

I have a friend who had that, and it wasn't noticed til her first GYN appt as an older teen...she had to have surgery to reopen it up. It was open enough for period flow, but not enough to even insert a tampon (or have sex for that matter). Her sister had it as well, both had to have surgery.

~~~

I had that when I was a little girl, my mom taught me how to put the estro cream, it was as if the vaginal opening was fused. I had to apply that cream for a few years, and then my dr. had to make a little tear at one point.

I ended up being okay, and I would recommend doing the same for your daughter. My mom had the same thing that went untreated; she ended up hommoraging after having mensturated 4 cycles with all of that blood being blocked inside her vaginal canal.

I am having a daugher, due in November, and am assuming she will have the same thing. I know messing with hormones seems sketchy, but I plan on doing what I have to for it if she has it, too. I'm interested to know if you learn any more, and any decisions you make regarding this with your little girl!

~~~

Are these abnormal stories and how can I read these and then not do anything. I've having a hard time finding information that doesn't just say "apply estrogen cream and don't worry when you see your baby girl developing sexually" Yeah right!

I won't go on with all my feelings, etc., I think you can get the gist. I'm mostly hoping for mamas with more experience in this area, not so much just saying "follow your gut."

Thanks!


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

My dd has labial adhesions and our doc said not to worry as long as she can pee. We just leave it alone. Sometimes it seems to be opened up and other times not. Our doc said that walking and being out of diapers helps and so it usually resolves itself during the toddler years. I don't worry about it. There's no way I'd put estrogen cream on her. I'll worry about later later. Most likely it won't be a problem. Good luck

Shelley


----------



## sonrisa (Nov 3, 2006)

i have the same question, and am worried too about my dd...wanted to bump this bac k up, anyone??

great question


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelleyd* 
My dd has labial adhesions and our doc said not to worry as long as she can pee. We just leave it alone. Sometimes it seems to be opened up and other times not. Our doc said that walking and being out of diapers helps and so it usually resolves itself during the toddler years. I don't worry about it. There's no way I'd put estrogen cream on her. I'll worry about later later. Most likely it won't be a problem. Good luck

Shelley


This. Dd's never closed all of the way, but it got pretty close. Now that she is potty learning, and exploring more down there, I have noticed it is almost gone.


----------



## Erin M (Nov 6, 2006)

Finally a thread about this!
My dd's old ped noticed hers at our 3 month apointment.
He said to use vaseline or ky or any lubricant and sort of firmly stroke the adhesion a few times every day after a bath. I was uncomfortable doing it at first until I read that the alternative is estrogen cream. I'm actually doing it maybe every 2 or 3 days and it's made a huge difference in 2 months. I ended up using a tiny bit of salve that will wash out of diapers. Maybe it was easiy because she's so young, I don't know but maybe worth a try.


----------



## sheilige (May 1, 2006)

She was completely fused and I did not want to use estrogen, especially after doing some reading. Almost all the reading I did said it would naturally open up in puberty but it didn't take that long. We were told at her 18 m appt. and I of course was really frightened so I know how you feel. We did use vaseline at night before bed with a q tip but what happened for us is that during play she would break it open, being an active toddler and I would notice that it kind of hurt her, she would tell me. Then I would see it was broken open and keep vaseline on it so it would not refuse. She is completely open now. I am glad I went with my gut, at the very least it should open at puberty. HTH (I know how much I obsessed over it)


----------



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

vaseline and/or ky jelly

this is something I meant to mention in my first post ... I'm not sure how I feel about putting these on my baby. As of now, we've used only water or coconut/olive oil for massage. I've always said I wouldn't put anything on her skin I wouldn't put in her mouth, since the skin is the largest organ and absorbs everything.

I don't even have these in my house as I'm a little leery of putting them on my own body. I'll have to go do some research on the ingredients.

Any thoughts?


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

I have used vaseline on my dd but I understand your hesitation. Couldn't you just use the oil you use for massage? I'm sure it would work just as well. We don't even put anything on her for the most part.

Shelley


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My personal experience:

I was about 3 years old and had the worst UTI of my short life, so bad I was peeing blood. Before then, I guess when I was around 1.5, my mom had taken me in for a checkup and was told I had labial adhesions. The ped sent her to a urologist who proceeded to force it open with what, according to my mom's description, sounds like a speculum. I firmly believe that was the beginning of my problems. I am 22 now and suffer from UTI's pretty frequently. I would just leave it alone and let things progress naturally.


----------



## Erin M (Nov 6, 2006)

I use a plant based kid's salve on dd, I don't remember what kind it is, I got it in the organic aisle at the grocery store. It's mostly olive oil.

I was more worried about my diapers than my dd using vaseline.







Don't beauty queens put vaseline on their teeth?


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

Leave them alone. As long as the urine can escape, they are fine. They start making their own estrogen at about 2 years. I would not try to separate them or let anyone else try. It will correct itself. My daughter was nearly closed up, but urine could always escape. She's nearly fine now. We didn't do anything except leave her alone and let her grow







. Our ped. said he's discussed it many times with a consultant ob and he asked her if they've ever had to surgically separate unmanaged adhesions whent he child has older. She said "Never."


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

My older daughter had this and I gently applied olive oil at every diaper change and gently stretched apart. It resolved rather quickly. I would at least do something. I think forcing it open is barbaric though.

I just wanted to add if (although I'm sure some do) it did not resolve I would by far prefer MY Mother took care of it gently as a baby than some doc who would just rip it open later.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

My dd had labial adhesions. I just couldn't bring myself to put estrogen creme on her. And I think forcing it apart is even worse.

I decided to leave it alone and watch it.

It resolved all on its own. No intervention of any kind required.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

There is a thread on this in health and healing that you may want to check out too. I'll come back and post the link.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=578289

My DD is 17 months and just recently fused all the way. Our pediatrician suggested probiotics every day to keep down rash and gave us a rx for the hormone cream.

I am using probiotics and am not using the hormone cream, however I learned about calendula ointment - calendula has estrogen like properties. I am willing to try that before hormone cream.

I've noticed changes in the flow of her urine (we EC) so am concerned about making sure she can still pee without issue!


----------



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

thanks everyone for all the confirmation. this is just what I needed, lots of mamas confirming my gut, that it will open on its own just like it closed. I can't tell you how much better I feel about this. I was no where near ready to do something, but just not sleeping well at night with leaving it alone. But after reading these replies I feel much more at peace.

some thoughts:

Mama Poot - hugs to you, and thanks for sharing your experience

Anakna4 -

Quote:

I would by far prefer MY Mother took care of it gently as a baby than
some doc who would just rip it open later.
I couldn't agree more!

mamak05 -

Quote:

My DD is 17 months and just recently fused all the way. Our pediatrician suggested probiotics every day to keep down rash and gave us a rx for the hormone cream.

I am using probiotics and am not using the hormone cream, however I learned about calendula ointment - calendula has estrogen like properties. I am willing to try that before hormone cream.

I've noticed changes in the flow of her urine (we EC) so am concerned about making sure she can still pee without issue!
2 ?'s - I too had wondered about probiotics to prevent UTI's and my ped didn't seem to think it would hurt, but wasn't too encouraging either. How are you using it? My dd is still exclusively breast fed except for an occasional bite or two and I'm drinking kefir nearly every day, so I feel that covers her.

Also, we EC as well ... how have you noticed her urine flow changing. I haven't seen any difference, just wondering. Is it gradually changing?


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama~bear* 

mamak05 -

2 ?'s - I too had wondered about probiotics to prevent UTI's and my ped didn't seem to think it would hurt, but wasn't too encouraging either. How are you using it? My dd is still exclusively breast fed except for an occasional bite or two and I'm drinking kefir nearly every day, so I feel that covers her.

Also, we EC as well ... how have you noticed her urine flow changing. I haven't seen any difference, just wondering. Is it gradually changing?


We use Natren Lifestart Probiotics for DD. She is 17 months and I also give her cod liver oil. I mix the two together and she eats it right up. The Lifestart is a powder (dairy based) and she gets 1/4 of a teaspoon daily. HFS says Natren is the best because they are always refridgerated and garuntee kive bacteria to a certain date. I know of other mothers who will mix a little with breastmilk or just let baby lick it of a spoon or finger. Mixing it with a little liquid is less messy! My thought is that good bacteria can only help with LOTS of things (including building her immune system) so that's why we're doing it. I drink kefir and also have a probiotic too.

DDs pee used to come relativly straight down into her potty. It started to squirt to one side and now it squirts and trickles. Also, some gets caught and will trickle out after she stands up (or I pick her up and it goes on my shirt!). I hear this can make things a little confusing b/c baby thinks she's done peeing and then some more comes out. This has been a gradual change. She just totally fused. I'm glad we EC so I can keep an eye on this because I do worry about the risk of UTI or kidney infection if her pee was not able to escape.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

mamak05: Thanks for refering me to this thread!!

My DD (who is 2 1/2 yrs. old) has labial adhesion as well. You can see my story in the link mamak05 posted (I started that thread).

I have been using a salve/ointment that I made and so far it's working! My update is in Post #52


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

7mos old DD has this too. One question I have for everyone (hope I'm not stealing the thread): some of you mention that "it" closed up completely. What exactly, in clinical terms, does that mean?? Did the vaginal opening close completely? Or do you mean that the actual 'outer lips' also fused together over the vaginal/urethral opening?? I guess I'm just trying to get a sense of how far this could progress. Right now DD just has what looks like a closed vaginal opening; and she can pee fine. Not sure I should be trying to apply salve and stretch this apart (my gut says no) - is that only suggested if it is more of an involved adhesion?? thanks, sorry to be so clinical but this is all a little confusing.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi cheygirl, please do ask questions,no need to be sorry! LOL
I think what most mamas are meaning when they say it's fully closed/adhered/fused,is that the inner labia (inner lips of the vaginal opening) are totally closed and you can't see any opening what so ever to the vagina. The inner lips can continue to close up to and past the urethra causing problems with peeing as other mama's have mentioned here. I think in one of the threads I read of a mama whose inner lips fused to her outer lips(this was a mama not a baby by the way). It wasn't as big of a deal for her because it more or less was fused open,IYKWIM?? I have never heard of the outer labia causing any of these problems (not yet anyway!)

This time last year DD was fused 100% of the vaginal opening and working it's way to the urethra. I did use the cream the Dr. gave us but did NOT like it at all. It did work _but_ as soon as I stopped using it the adhesion started to close again.

HTH!


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

By it I mean her vaginal opening. It was totally closed. That was when I noticed the adhesions. One day, she had NO vaginal opening at all. But we haven't done any estrogen cream or anything and at times she is open and other times not so much.

Shelley


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that we are using calendula ointment and it is working. The plan is to use it at every dipe change until DD is opened, then for one month after that, then unpetroluem jelly for one month after that.

My DD started having some issues with urine flow, so I decided to try this route first versus using the hormone cream.

Just wanted to pass this option along!


----------



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

what's the name?


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama~bear* 
what's the name?

I'm using Calendula Ointment made by Boiron - got it at my local HFS. Weleda also makes one. I checked out the Skin Deep database at ewg.org and felt Boiron's was the better choice for us.


----------

